# Breeding Piranha`s



## Mac (Oct 29, 2003)

I Have just bought a pair of breeding Piranha`s and I was wondering how offten will they breed and for how long? and scince I have transfered them to a new tank will that make a difference?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Mac Posted on Oct 29 2003, 04:39 AM
> I Have just bought a pair of breeding Piranha`s and I was wondering how offten will they breed and for how long? and scince I have transfered them to a new tank will that make a difference?


Those questions should have been asked of the person who sold you a "pair of breeding piranha". If those are P. nattereri look for NIKE post on breeding them. It answers majority of your questions.


----------

